# big runner



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

How many pounds of lead per joint when you needed this runner?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber Bill, how long are you supposed to "season" a joint runner?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fortunately my large service weight cast iron experience was in the gasket era although making a 15" combo ain't easy


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*For what it's worth...*



newyorkcity said:


> Plumber Bill, how long are you supposed to "season" a joint runner?


"Seasoning" a joint runner means to keep a new joint runner soaked in oil for a few days so the runner does not stick to the molten lead when pouring a joint.
I would just like to know the details. Lead and oakum joints are still specified for underground school jobs here.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably like 15#. Just another day in Chicago.


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

One pound of lead per diameter inch of pipe.


----------

